# Cape Fear RC



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Any news from the Cape Fear RC trial?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open has 14 left to run this morning.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

They scrapped the first series in the "Q"
The new _First_ got started about 11Am. or so..

john


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Am 6 left to run 1st.
Open 35 or so to LB, 17 back to WB.
1, 2, 3, 7, 13, 15, 24, 25, 29, 30, 41, 54, 61, 62, 68, 72, 
80.
There was an omission, include 34 to WB.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

2:45. Amateur, 23 back to LB.
3, 6, 8, 11, 13, 16, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31, 34, 37, 42, 45, 46, 47, 50.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

5:00 Dogs back to 3rd series.
3, 8, 11, 16, 20, 21, 24, 25, 28, 29, 31, 34, 37, 42, 45, 50.


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Qual:
18 back to the water blind 2,7,8,14,16,17,18,20,21,23,27,28,29,30
31,32,35,38


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 4th.
1, 2, 3, 7, 13, 15, 29, 41, 54, 80.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Amateur to 4th
3, 8, 16, 21, 24, 28, 34, 42, 45, 50.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open
80
2
41
1
RJ 54
J 15

Amateur
8
45
28
3
RJ 16
J 21, 24, 34, 42, 50


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

john fallon said:


> They scrapped the first series in the "Q"
> The new _First_ got started about 11Am. or so..
> 
> john


Sounds like a repeat of the Dec. Q.


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Qual results

1- 20 Carolyn Mcreesh
2- 21 Anthony Heath
3-27 Lee Nelson
4- 28 Woody spong
RJ- Jason Black

Jams- 14, 29, 30


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Way to go Anthony; I assume you were running Lucy? Big congratulations.


----------



## Donna Freeman (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations 
Andrea Meisse and China
on the Win 

Qualified for the National Am


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Congratulations to Andrea, Anthony and Carolyn. I bet that helps to start off a new week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

*cape fear*

Again, I must apologize for being a late-posting lame-a**, but congratulations to Andrea Meisse and her fine dog for winning the Am. and to Carolyn McCreesh and Anthony Heath for their 'Qualified' dogs. I was lucky enough to see both Q dogs run in the last few weeks and it makes it kind of scarry to see the quality of competition out there, currently. More exactly, look at the quality of young animals in our sport right now. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
John Gianladis


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

*Congrats*

Congratulations to Lucy and Anthony Heath on getting Qualified all-age from mom "Sunny" and the Jamestown Gang!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Whiskey sends a big CONGRATS out to his little sis for getting QAA. Way to go Anthonty!!!


----------

